# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  ovislink WL-5470AP

## rukos

Όσο και να έψαξα εδω μέσα, δεν μπόρεσα να βρω πληροφορίες για το μηχάνημα αυτό.

Το γνωρίζει κανείς;

Ποια η γνώμη σας:

ευχαριστώ  ::

----------


## JB172

http://www.airlive.com/products/WL-5470 ... 70ap.shtml
http://www.airlive.com/products/WL-5470 ... _1.shtml#f
Μάλλον θα έχω ένα την επόμενη εβδομάδα για test. Αν το έχει κάποιος ας γράψει εντυπώσεις.
Στα καταστήματα έχει 5 ευρώ παραπάνω από ένα Ovislink WL-5460AP V2
Ι will give it a try.

----------


## rukos

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

Έχουμε κανένα νέο για το μηχάνημα?

----------


## jkarabas

Για ποιό λόγο το χρειάζεσαι?

----------


## rukos

Αρχικά ήθελα να φτιάξω έναν κόμβο και να χρησιμοποιήσω το ovislink WL-5460AP σαν access point και σαν client. 
Έψαξα λίγο παραπάνω και είδα ότι αυτό (ovislink WL-5470AP) είναι καινούργιο μοντέλο και σου δίνει περισσότερες δυνατότητες χωρίς να έχει μεγάλη διαφορά στην τιμή, αλλά δεν το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς. Έτσι ζήτησα την βοήθειά σας .....

----------


## jkarabas

> Αρχικά ήθελα να φτιάξω έναν κόμβο και να χρησιμοποιήσω το ovislink WL-5460AP σαν access point και σαν client. 
> Έψαξα λίγο παραπάνω και είδα ότι αυτό (ovislink WL-5470AP) είναι καινούργιο μοντέλο και σου δίνει περισσότερες δυνατότητες χωρίς να έχει μεγάλη διαφορά στην τιμή, αλλά δεν το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς. Έτσι ζήτησα την βοήθειά σας .....


Κοίτα να δείς εγώ απο Ovislink δεν έχω ακούσει και τα καλύτερα...χωρίς φυσικά να θέλω να σε εππηρεάσω...αλλά θα σου προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα να πάρεις την συσκευή που είχα και εγώ σαν client η οποία να φανταστείς μου έχει μείνει και δεν την πουλάω διότι είμαι πάρα πολύ ευχαριστιμένος.
Είναι η ΕΖ3:
URL EZ3

Παρακαλώ μην θεωρηθεί εσκεμένο το παραπάνω link απλά θέλω να σου δείξω ποιά είναι η συσκευή.
Κάνε και ένα search με το όνομα EZ3 και θα βρείς αρκετές πληροφορίες.

----------


## rukos

ευχαριστώ για την απαντησή σου, αλλα δεν χρειάζομαι μηχάνημα μόνο για client αλλα και για κόμβο.

Τελικά υπάρχει καμία γνώμη για το συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα ή να το παραγγείλω και βλέπουμε μετα?

Σας παρακαλώ, τα φώτα σας  ::

----------


## jkarabas

> Αρχικά ήθελα να φτιάξω έναν κόμβο και να χρησιμοποιήσω το ovislink WL-5460AP σαν access point και σαν client.


Έγραψες το παραπάνω γιαυτό σου πρότεινα το ΕΖ3 το οποίο κάνει και για τις 2 περιπτώσεις.

----------


## JB172

> ευχαριστώ για την απαντησή σου, αλλα δεν χρειάζομαι μηχάνημα μόνο για client αλλα και για κόμβο.
> 
> Τελικά υπάρχει καμία γνώμη για το συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα ή να το παραγγείλω και βλέπουμε μετα?
> 
> Σας παρακαλώ, τα φώτα σας


Την Τετάρτη θα έχω ένα Ovislink WL-5470AP στα χέρια μου για δοκιμές.

----------


## tripkaos

εγω το εχω εδω και 2 βδομαδες αν δεν κανω λαθος σε ενα φιλο δουλευει μια χαρα...δεν το εχω σπιτι να του βγαλω τα ματια δυστηχως...

----------


## rukos

Δηλαδή όλα καλά.

Αυτή την εβδομάδα θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω το μεγάλο βήμα.

Σας ευχαριστωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω

----------


## Tsakonas1982

καμια εντυπωση απαυτο το 5470?εδω νιουφης ψηνεται τρελλα να το παρει για λινκ (μεγιστο) 2,6 χιλιομετροπουλα...ευκολο interface?ληψη?  ::   ::

----------


## JB172

Αύριο θα το έχω στα χέρια μου.
Θα κάνω δοκιμές και θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## JB172

Λοιπόν.
Το πήρα στα χεράκια μου το Ovislink WL-5470 AP.
Το user interface είναι παρόμοιο με το αδελφάκι του WL-5460AP V2.

Διαθέτει 1 θύρα WAN και 4 θύρες LAN.

Ενα έχω να πω. Δεν κάνει για το AWMN. (ίσως αν αλλαχτεί το firmware και μπορεί να κατεβάσει την ισχύ μέχρι το 0)

Κατά τα άλλα, δούλεψε μία χαρά μέσα στο σπίτι.

Η ρύθμιση ισχύος του ξεκινάει από τα 13 db  ::  και φτάνει με 7 σκάλες στα 20 db.
Επισυνάπτω φωτογραφία.[attachment=0:calg3gnd]ovislink 5470 AP tx power.jpg[/attachment:calg3gnd]

----------


## Tsakonas1982

μηπως θα βελτιωνοταν η κατασταση με το firmware (και hardmod βεβαιως βεβαιως) APPRO54G?

----------


## JB172

> μηπως θα βελτιωνοταν η κατασταση με το firmware (και hardmod βεβαιως βεβαιως) APPRO54G?


Το συγκεκριμένο κάνει για το Ovislink WL-5460AP V2
http://approsoftware.com/download/rt...(ovislink).pdf
και http://www.appro.cz/data/APPro54G%20...%20eng%202.pdf

Δεν ξέρω αν κάνει και για το WL-5470
Αν έχεις δει κάτι, δώσε κάποιο link

----------


## Tsakonas1982

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Tsakonas1982
> 
> μηπως θα βελτιωνοταν η κατασταση με το firmware (και hardmod βεβαιως βεβαιως) APPRO54G?
> 
> 
> Το συγκεκριμένο κάνει για το Ovislink WL-5460AP V2
> http://approsoftware.com/download/rt...(ovislink).pdf
> και http://www.appro.cz/data/APPro54G%20...%20eng%202.pdf
> 
> ...


ναι,ευχαριστως.δεν ξερω αν πεφτω μεσα και ποσο θα σε βοηθησει αλλα εδω-> http://www.approsoftware.com/en/download.html κατω απο το "quicklinks" λεει οτι το APPRO54G εγκαθισταται και στο 5460 και στο 5470 (η σελιδα που σουδωσα ειναι ολη στα αγγλικα...

edit:εδω που εχει demo της λειτουργιας του εν λογω φιρμγουερ http://approsoftware.com/demo54g/wladvanced.html δειχνει οτι μπορει να ριξει ισχυ μεχρι τα 3dbm.. αν δεν κανω βεβαια λαθος
αλλα θελει το hardmod...

----------


## JB172

Νεώτερα για το Ovislink WL-5470AP

Το δοκίμασα 2 φορές από 1 περίπου ώρα την κάθε φορά.
Κατά την διάρκεια της 2ης δοκιμής έσβησε.

Το τροφοδοτικό του είναι DC 12V 1A και δουλεύει. Το ovislink δεν ανάβει καθόλου.  :: 
Το δοκίμασα και με άλλο τροφοδοτικό και δεν ανάβει.

----------


## θανάσης

Στη σελίδα 158 του http://www.appro.cz/data/APPro54G%20Ovi ... ng%202.pdf
Γράφει ότι λειτουργεί, για 5460 και 5450

----------


## mojiro

στο priveshop.gr ...

το ovislink 5470 έχει ... € 60.10
το ovislink 5460 έχει ... € 55.00
ενώ το D-LINK DAP-1160 που έχει ίδιο chip με το ovislink 5460 ... € 48.55  :: 

Και αυτό με opensource firmware και dlink και πιο διάσημο και πιο οικονομικό.
Η διαφορά των 6.5ευ (για newbies είναι αρκετό  ::  όπως και μένα όμως) δε καταλαβαίνω από που προκύπτει...




> Βασισμένο στο Realtek RTL8186 chipset το DAP-1160, μπορεί να αναβαθμιστεί με οποιοδήποτε firmware που θα δημιουργηθεί από το Software Development Kit της D-Link.


http://rtl8186.sourceforge.net/wiki/doku.php



> A-Link (WL54AP2)
> Abocom (WAP253, WR254)
> Acorp (WR-G)
> Alfa Network (AIP-W608H)
> Aztech (WL730RT4)
> Belkin (F5D7132au)
> BlackAP (BB54G)
> Blanc (BW54R11)
> Bluecomm (WA-2204A)
> ...

----------


## Acinonyx

Σε όλα αυτά τα μηχανήματα δίνουν μόνο binary drivers για πυρήνα 2.6.13 αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## JB172

Το τελευταίο firmware (e11) που έχουν δώσει από τις 14/3/2008 http://www.airlive.com/support/WL-5470A ... 70ap.shtml έχει ως νέα feature τα κάτωθι:
Improved receiver sensitivity, Bandwidth Control, signal strength level on active clients, signal survey, Telnet.

----------


## Nikiforos

μόλις πήρα ένα στα χέρια μου, του έβαλα το νεότερο FW, δυστυχώς όπως και στο 5460 για να πάει 0 στο tx power γίνεται σε G only mode και είτε παίζει σε AP mode είτε ως client, κατά τα υπόλοιπα ένα 5460 που έχω (με το νεότερο FW) και ένα 5470 δεν διαφέρει σε τίποτα άλλο εκτός ότι έχει 4 θύρες και μια wireless όπως την λέει που εμένα μου φαίνεται ότι παίζουν σαν switch. Στις ρυθμίσεις και επιλογές τα ίδια έχει και το 5460 που έχω με το νεότερο όμως FW που του δίνει και την δυνατότητα για gateway, router κτλ. Αφού έχει μικρή διαφορά στην τιμή θα το προτιμούσα εγώ προσωπικά. Επίσης στους συνδεδεμένους clients (σε AP mode) γράφει την ισχύ που το πιάνουν. Για την τιμή του είναι ένα πολύ καλό μηχανηματάκι με πάρα πολλές δυνατότητες και με μοναδικό μειονέκτημα (για μένα) ότι δεν μπορεί να κατέβει σε 0 ισχύ σε Β ή B/G mode, γιατί μόνο σε G only mode γίνεται αυτό ρε παιδιά? δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω!

----------


## kostas007

πηρα κι εγω το 5470,αλλα το site της εταιρειας δε δουλευει.μπορει καποιος να κανει μια καλη και να μου ανεβασει το τελευταυταιο firmware ?  :: 


edit : ΜΟΛΙΣ δουλεψε παλι το site.ακυρο  ::  

βγηκε Ε14  ::

----------


## JB172

Το firmware e14 είναι εδώ: http://www.airlive.com/support/support_ ... 7469218521

----------


## JB172

Το firmware e15 είναι εδώ: http://www.airlive.com/support/support_ ... 7469218521



```
AirLive WL-5470AP New version e15 Firmware,, Add “Check DHCP server alive by ping per 30 seconds” checkbox in “WAN Port Configuration” page, 2008/10/29
```

Ακόμα δεν έβγαλαν firmware για ρύθμιση της ισχύος σε 0 dB στο 802.11b
Οι ρυθμίσεις ισχύος παραμένουν ως έχουν. Ότι ίσχυε δηλαδή και στο προηγούμενο firmware.


```
WL-5470AP> wlan txpower
format: wlan txpower <level>

        B mode:         G mode:         B+G mode:
        1. (About 20dB) 1. (About 20dB) 1. (About 20dB)
        2. (About 19dB) 2. (About 18dB) 2. (About 19dB)
        3. (About 18dB) 3. (About 16dB) 3. (About 18dB)
        4. (About 16dB) 4. (About 14dB) 4. (About 16dB)
        5. (About 14dB) 5. (About 12dB) 5. (About 15dB)
        6. (About 13dB) 6. (About  9dB) 6. (About 14dB)
                        7. (About  8dB) 7. (About 13dB)
                        8. (About  5dB)
                        9. (About  1dB)
                        10.(About  0dB)

Current setting: G mode with TX Power Level 10
```

----------


## Nikiforos

ακόμα ??? ΕΛΕΟΣ! τόσο δύσκολο είναι ποια να το κάνουν ?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

Γιατί τους έστειλες email και σε έγραψαν ?

Η' περιμένεις ότι θα έρθουν να διαβάσουν το δικό μας φόρουμ στα Ελληνικά μάλιστα ώστε να το κάνουν από μόνοι τους ?

----------

